# anyone try that miricle mud?



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

i heard you can use this stuff with some mangrove plants and some people say you dont need a skimmer??? true or false???


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

fishheds said:


> i heard you can use this stuff with some mangrove plants and some people say you dont need a skimmer??? true or false???


a friend of mine just added some over the weekend and he sent me these video's to watch. but keep in mind they have a product to sell.
Eco Marine


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fishheds said:


> i heard you can use this stuff with some mangrove plants and some people say you dont need a skimmer??? true or false???


that's probably true as I use play sand, macro algaes with no skimmer and no water changes.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I would still use a Skimmer.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people like skimmers, some people don't. Plenty of people have had good success with methods that don't involve a skimmer. I don't know about that product in particular.


----------

